# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم RIFF BOX تحديثات :  RIFF JTAG Manager v1.66, RIFF II Firmware v1.42 (10x faster)

## mohamed73

Hello,
Please read this carefully if You are RIFF Box v2 user:  *RIFF JTAG Manager 1.66*
---------------------------
- RIFFBOX2 support for new connection mode is added (for new Drivers)
- Due to new drivers Read/Write speeds via eMMC interface increased 10 times and more
- Read/Write speed is now shown in MB/s
- Firmware Update process adjusted for slow networks (Indonesia, Bangladesh, India . . .)  *
RIFF Box Firmware v1.42*
---------------------------
- RIFFBOX connection mode is optimized for better speed, it is no more the CDC.
  The data transfer speeds are increased more than 10 times.
- Fixed bug in handling the erroneous situations during eMMC data read operations.   *RIFF Box v2 users:* 
1. Download new files from server (JTAG Manager and "New Drivers")
2. Click "Firmware Update" and wait for process to be finished,
   (Update port driver remains old ! ! !)
3. Install new drivers from "New Driver" folder in JTAG Manager install dir. 
New driver, together with new firmware will dramatically increase performances with eMMC chips and SD cards. *Theoretical speed is up to 18MB/s using 4bit  bus width.*
In practice it can depend on eMMC chip model but even for oldest chips it's near 10MB/s.    
RIFF Box v1 users don't need to install new driver, as it cannot be implemented for old hardware for now. 		
 		  		  		 		  		 		 			 				__________________

----------


## ربيع 2000

مشكور على المجهود

----------


## rebroub

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## samia_300

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

----------


## rimjawa

الله يبارك فيكم شباب

----------

